# What’s a good book for new dog owners (not necessarily a puppy)?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Some of these by Patricia McConnell might suit.
Patricia McConnell – Patricia McConnell, Ph.D., a Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist, has made a lifelong commitment to improving the relationship between people and animals.

The Family Friendly Dog Training might be a good start. I wouldn't rule out "puppy" oriented books. Rescues might need that kind of start.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I always recommend the Ian Dunbar series Before and After You Get Your Puppy. Even if you don't have a puppy, it's helpful to know what a properly trained and socialized dog should know. That way you are prepared to recognize gaps in socialization.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

It's older, but Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson is an easy read and a great reminder that dogs aren't human. 

There isn't much direct 'how too' stuff, but it does explain why dogs do what they do and how to think about problem solving. 

And the author is a Canadian born in Montreal!


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

not a training book, but helpful (and cute) to first time dog owners is "doggie language" by lili chin. it's a lovely illustrated short book which teaches reading dogs beyond tail wagging and growling. i've gifted it to a few friends and found it to be a nice introductory lesson to interpreting body language.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Culture Clash, yes. Turid Rugaas books as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

_How to Behave So Your Dog Behaves_, by the wonderful Dr. Sophia Yin


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> _How to Behave So Your Dog Behaves_, by the wonderful Dr. Sophia Yin


Yes to this book. Dr. Sophia Yin, one of my heroes 💔


----------

